# TechN Am4



## Jedi Mind Trick

Need a price and photo with a time stamp


----------



## Henry Owens

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Need a price and photo with a time stamp





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Need a price and photo with a time stamp


Ok sorry I need to delete this thread I'll post when I have it out and ready


----------

